# The TTRS is NOT a performance car (LOL / Smiley face)



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Even Audi are telling us this.
The audi.co.uk "help me choose" feature has the TT, TTS and TTRS on it right up to the point where you select "Performance" as Driving preference and then they are removed.

Noticed this as I was mulling over the new RS5.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Ok?


----------



## Stuward57 (May 8, 2013)

? And


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Mclaren only class the 570S as a sports car not a supercar as it only goes to 204 mph.

Well you have to draw a line somewhere!


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

... and we all know that Audi's websites are always 100 % :?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Tell us something we don't know :wink:


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Some tetchy replies here - don't shoot poor EvilTed as he is just the messenger :lol:

There is a million miles between a Performance and a Supercar - no one would ever call the TTRS a Supercar but Performance!! - absolutely yes.

I for one think that Audi not considering the TTRS to be a 'Performance' car is quite amazing. If Audi don't think it is then why should its potential buyers?

Surely a mistake on the configurator :?


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't think that the replies are tetchy. It's clearly a mistake on the Audi website since most of the S range are listed. The point is, what is the point that is being made? The click bait style "NOT a performance car" also has something to do with the responses received.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

But, but, but - the TTRS qualifies for the Performance Car Parking area at the Goodwood Festival of Speed. So there!

And no I didn't. But I did have a mooch around the cars that were parked there, including a very nice Porche 918 Spyder.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Completely agree... Nor is the TTS.
Hopefully is not in the family or hairdressers section either.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

handyman said:


> I don't think that the replies are tetchy. It's clearly a mistake on the Audi website since most of the S range are listed. The point is, what is the point that is being made? The click bait style "NOT a performance car" also has something to do with the responses received.


Surely the observation being made by EvilTed is simply that when you choose 'Performance' as a search filter when searching for an Audi car on the official Audi website then the TTRS is not offered as an option. Curious to say the least and indicative that Audi don't consider the TTRS to be a performance car - which it obviously is.

Yes, probably an error on the website rather than Audi's opinion of their own product but an interesting observation and a valid item for discussion on this forum.

'OK ?' / '? And' seem defensive and tetchy replies to me and if the original posts style was indeed 'click bait' then the bait was taken - but perhaps that's me being a bit tetchy :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Actually if you play around with those Lifestyle settings the only place there is any mention of the TT is under Economical where the TDi gets a mention as a foot note.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Looks like a mistake. I mean when you configure the TT RS the very last screen goes blank after you've finished your configuration.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Or maybe Audi just view the TTRS as irrelevant..


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The TTRS is obviously a performance car, but I guess it all depends on how you expect it to "perform".

Certainly it's always been the impression I got that Audi consider their own product as an "also ran" alongside the RS 4/5/6/7


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Strong contender for the most pointless thread of the year competition this one :roll: :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

powerplay said:


> Certainly it's always been the impression I got that Audi consider their own product as an "also ran" alongside the RS 4/5/6/7


That's because the TT and A3 are not built by the RS division unlike the rest of the range.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly it's always been the impression I got that Audi consider their own product as an "also ran" alongside the RS 4/5/6/7
> ...


Yes indeed - but *why* - not because they're not a good seller, they sell a huge number of TTs, especially in the UK.

Is it because of the transverse engine layout, the chassis platform...? Why don't the RS division handle them like the other models?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Unfortunately on here the answers not really liked..

RS on the TT, A3 and Q3 is just another trim level. The RS division have very little involvement in the actual car.
Yes the engine is the wrong way too and the drive system is different again. I believe the origin is that those cars were never conceived by the division and they keep them at arms length. RS division has a massive mainly empty factory so its not like they couldn't do it.

Just look on the plus side, the part they did work on came out fine.
Not sure about the sales part, UK buys some, but its not huge and we are certainly the main part of the sales they do have.
It is what it is..


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

The TTRS is NOT an aeroplane either


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

They might not be built by Audi Sport but the TT RS and RS3 were wholly designed, developed and engineered at Neckarsulm by quattro GmbH.


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

I went out in mine today, also had a little drive in my 3.0cc Bmw Z3.

The Z3 is far more involving, feels more special at times.

But the TT is def a performance car, don't think anyone could take that away from it.

It's only fault is that it's so easy to drive, and also maybe people think I'm a hairdresser.

I know the OP wasn't implying it isn't, just pointing out a mistake on the Audi website, just seems people want to jump at the idea the TTRS doesn't qualify as a proper sports car.

Well a few of my friends would tell you otherwise, owners of Mk1 R8, Aston DB9, 355 manual, some real cars there.

They've all driven mine and are impressed, one even wants it when I'm finished with it.

My next car will be an R8 plus, worth the extra cash???

I hope so.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Wow, there's some knotty knickers out there.
I apologise unreservedly to the self-imposed challengers of all threads. Those who have such a strong view of what constitutes a thread and what does not and choose to impose that view on everyone.
I also apologise without reserve to those who feel duped in to clicking on this thread. I will set up an immediate hotline for you so you have some support through this terrible ordeal.

For full disclosure, I realise this is almost certainly just a data feed problem with the website. (The TT's and the TTRS show up as city cars)
The purpose of the thread was, and this will be hard for some of you to understand, light-hearted.

I thought it quite fun when I saw it and thought others may find it mildly entertaining too.

Thank you to those who have defended me, and this thread. It's nice to know that this forum is not entirely made up of 'holes.


----------



## handyman (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh calm down a bit....  I think that this is a classic case of where tone and intention is not conveyed well in written form. 
There weren't any indicators in your post that suggest you saw it as a joke. I saw it as you shouting and trying to make a point, as per the title, not the fact that the website is wrong. Having Evil in your username doesn't lend itself well to assuming that you are joking either... 

Anyway, for my part I am sorry.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes, you're right. I should use more emoticons.
:evil:


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

There, sufficient light-hearted notice on the thread title now too.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

EvilTed said:


> There, sufficient light-hearted notice on the thread title now too.


 PMSL Evil. 
Oh! Now I see this thread in a completely different light (warning - this comment contains sarcasm).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I saw it as nothing more than a factual statement up for discussion :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Not sure about the sales part, UK buys some, but its not huge and we are certainly the main part of the sales they do have.
> It is what it is..


Last time I had a rummage - in 2016 Audi sold about 20k TTs in Europe, almost half of which were sold in UK. 
This is small beer compared to the 90+k Q3s sold, 95+k A1s sold and the 190k A3 variants sold across Europe.
The TT is not a big deal for Audi and the TTRS (with about 170 UK sales last year) even less so.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Evil said:


> There, sufficient light-hearted notice on the thread title now too.










:lol:


----------



## The Pretender (May 16, 2015)

Apparently there will be no next gen R8, and the TT is in the same boat when it comes to sale numbers.
The TT could be replaced by a A3 Coupe, what the TT in big lines already is, if there would be still interest in a small coupe by then.
Not even the planned new "quattro" will see the day of light.
It look like Audi is moving to, Crossover's, SUV's and electric cars. :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

tt3600 said:


> They might not be built by Audi Sport but the TT RS and RS3 were wholly designed, developed and engineered at Neckarsulm by quattro GmbH.


Yeah you keep telling yourself that :lol: 
They looked at it for 5mins, edited the spoiler edges, throw on the mk2 RS brakes and exhaust, updated the vc with the power curves from the R8 and thought whats the ugliest wheel design you can think of...!

Job done then. Less than an afternoon.
They engineered shit all.


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

It's still putting a great big smile on my face though and as for the 20 inch ugly wheels (although it's only this forum that seems to dislike them as everyone else that sees then says that they look OK) are still the easiest set of wheels to clean that I ha e ever owned. I used to take the last set of wheels on my previous rs off of the car to clean every six months.. No need to with these ugly babies on the car.


----------



## Koimlg (Dec 1, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> tt3600 said:
> 
> 
> > They might not be built by Audi Sport but the TT RS and RS3 were wholly designed, developed and engineered at Neckarsulm by quattro GmbH.
> ...


Anyone who constantly feels the need to to find negativity and fault in something that is giving a lot of enjoyment to others clearly has something else going on. Either that or your are just plain annoying all the time regardless. Why don't you just back off and let people enjoy the car. What are you trying to prove? I rarely visit this forum now entirely due to this sort of attitude. :x


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Koimlg said:


> I rarely visit this forum now entirely due to this sort of attitude. :x


Wanted: More attitude


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Koimlg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > tt3600 said:
> ...


I'm not finding fault, I'm just saying what the reality is. RS don't build it, they have put in minimal effort swapping out a few stock parts from the parts bin and called it done.

If you like it - what does it matter and why should you care?


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Unfortunately Tosh, Koimig appears to have the worst case of 'Buyers Justification' I have ever seen.

He needs to permanently justify his purchase to anyone that dares to have an opposing perspective to his own, a sensitive soul me thinks :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not advocating anything as better or as a replacement for.
I just don't want a RS trimmed TT. I'm not the one upset everyone is not in amazement at a badge on the car.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> What am I justifying? I'm not advocating anything as better or as a replacement for.
> I just don't want a RS trimmed TT. I'm not the one upset everyone is not in amazement at a badge on the car.


I have a mk3 RS but still basically agree with your TT views.

Then again, the mk2 RS was exactly the same - ie just a TTS with a better engine, slightly different front/rear and a spoiler - that'll do, slap on another £10k. That didn't stop you having not one but two :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So you can see why I won't get a 3rd.  
However, I still say as long as youre happy what does it matter.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I think you're the exception to the rule, given you already have the R8, a TT RS no longer fulfils the role is does for others.

For the majority the mk3 RS is a big step up from the mk2. You have to look at what you have, not what might have been.

For the mk3 RS owners you have damn good performance, much improved handling, generally stunning visuals, top-notch interior and identical tech, fit and finish as found in the R8 costing well over twice as much, plus a boot you can put your bike in 

I personally could never afford or justify an R8 so the TT RS as a daily for both the commute and fun just has to do 8)


----------



## TFP (May 29, 2010)

I agree they could have done more to it.

I would like to have seen wider arches like the RS6 has.

But then it's not much more expensive than a well equipped TTS.

I weighed up a few cars when choosing, some more expensive, nearly had a used R8 but couldn't find a good one.

I cancelled my original build slot when I saw the price rise to near 60k, went out and bought a 981 Boxster S.

Jumped on a well equipped Demo when one came up for just over 50k.

The TT even in basic form is a really good car, so does it really matter they didn't have to do that much to it?

Kolmig may be a little sensitive, but let me have my say in defence of him/her.

I'm a car dealer, have been for over 30 years, I've owned loads of cars, driven loads of cars, been passenger in loads of cars.

If I could have spent £140,000 I'd have bought an R8 V10 plus, they're awesome.

But at my budget of 50 to 60k the TTRS won.

Performance figures aside for a moment, I was convinced the moment the sales guy drove us through a tunnel.

And all of my friends, many of whom are also car dealers, think it's a good car.

So yes, us owners may be a little sensitive about our choice of purchase, it's not nice when people continually slate what is a very good car, and I wonder whether the people slating the car have actually been out in one.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

leopard said:


> Koimlg said:
> 
> 
> > I rarely visit this forum now entirely due to this sort of attitude. :x
> ...


+1

Her attitude stinks with all the self righteousness and lectures and yet it's everyone else in the wrong :roll:

Now that the RS isn't going to be a limited run it's very hard to come on here harping about spec d all day long


----------

